

Vagrant: Development Environment, Part 1 - ikusalic
http://www.ikusalic.com/blog/2013/10/17/vagrant-development-environment-part-1/

======
hardwaresofton
Hey I've been working on something you might find useful for those pesky
dotfiles - (my simple goal was to host a place for people to publicly host
config files they're OK with everyone seeing, behind easy-to-remember URLs):

[https://configr.io](https://configr.io)

I'm working on github integration also, but that's not done yet :(

~~~
ikusalic
Cool idea. I like that you added demo account to look around. Hopefully it
takes off after github integration.

